# Hello from San Francisco



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'll be moving from SF to Dallas at the end of this month and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm more active on my club forum and TPT, but I plan on spending more time on APC. I'll be living in Dallas for 3 years to attend school. I've been a major distributor of Staurogyne sp. 049/tropica in my club (SFBAAPS) so I'll be able to contribute that to the club as soon as everything settles in. I'm looking forward to interacting with you all over the next 3 years I'm here.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome (or atleast soon to be) to the big D. I look forward to meeting you at one of our meetings. Good luck on the move.

So where will you be going to school?

Josh


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Martin's been a great contributor on our local club forum (SFBAAPS.ORG) and we'll miss him! Our loss is Dallas' gain!


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Rich, I still plan to be active on the forums even in Dallas. I'm going to Baylor for Orthodontics school. I was in SF for dental school and conveniently living about 3 blocks away from aquaforest aquarium. I'm currently stocking up on all my ADA needs before I head out.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Welcome Martin!
Looking forward to meeting you at one of the club functions.
Could you bring some of that cool San Fran weather with you????
Have a safe trip.
Cindy*


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I hope we can have another meeting soon so I can plan to meet all you guys. 

welcome to the club!


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome, I'm looking forward to the first meet.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree. It's time for another meeting. New people to meet, ideas to share and plants to donate.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome Martin. I went to school in SF but there was not Aquaforest at that point thank goodness as I was already schoolpoor.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Howdy Martin,
Welcome to Texas. We look forward to meeting you and sharing plants. You don't have to worry about not finding the fish supplies you want. We have plenty of good fish stores not far from your school. Google "The Fish Gallery" & "Dallas North Aquarium". I'm sure other members will chime with some other stores information here in Dallas. 

I do have a word of caution for you. Texas has a way of growing on you. You might find that you love Texas and end up staying. I'm a transplant Texan since 92', coming from SoCal. 

Regards,

Robert B.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

welcome, you will enjoy texas. don't worry we have good shops all around the dfw area.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm looking forward to checking out all of the stores the area has to offer. Is there a decent source of ADA ware or should I plan to order through Jeff at ADG in Houston? My brother actually lived in Dallas for 3 years as well and tells me that he almost decided to stay.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably plan to order from Senske. Fish Gallery/Dallas started carrying some things but once they sold out of them they didn't get them back in.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I just stocked up on some Manten stone so I think I should be good for the next couple of years in the hardscape dept. I know there's some controversy over these fish, but does anyone know a good source of glofish in Dallas? I've been eyeing these fish for a while now but they're illegal in CA.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Petsmart has them with the lowest price of $4.99ea. Everyone else is higher priced around $7.50-$8 ea. I wonder if they just buy them from local Petsmart and mark it up 200%. You will not be disappointed with the GloFish. They look great under lighting conditions of 6500K and higher. Ideal light to use with them are the Marine bulbs of 10,000K or greater to get the florescent to glow. I personally don't see anything wrong with GM(Genetically Modified) Pets as long as they retain equal to or greater quality of life compared to the original species. We have been selective breeding for to get the desired traits, why not speed up the process and make it more efficient by the utilization of modern science? I have issues with the inhumane practices of coloring/dying and tattooing of fish and animals. 

HTH


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree completely with your statement. I'll have to pick some up when I get there. I have a 4 bulb TEK light fixture over my 60p and I only use 2 of the bulbs, 10k each. The plan is to place blacklight bulbs into the other 2 slots and turn them on whenever I feel like it.



digital_gods said:


> Petsmart has them with the lowest price of $4.99ea. Everyone else is higher priced around $7.50-$8 ea. I wonder if they just buy them from local Petsmart and mark it up 200%. You will not be disappointed with the GloFish. They look great under lighting conditions of 6500K and higher. Ideal light to use with them are the Marine bulbs of 10,000K or greater to get the florescent to glow. I personally don't see anything wrong with GM(Genetically Modified) Pets as long as they retain equal to or greater quality of life compared to the original species. We have been selective breeding for to get the desired traits, why not speed up the process and make it more efficient by the utilization of modern science? I have issues with the inhumane practices of coloring/dying and tattooing of fish and animals.
> 
> HTH


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

F.Y.I. From my unfortunate experience with these GloFish, they are very sensitive to temperature fluctuation and Nitrite spikes. They are the first fish to go. I guess that was why they were originally designed to be indicators for environment issues. My son's Eclipse 6gal tank has gotten warm a few times during in the last month or so and we suffered fish loss. I have gotten fed up loosing them and so he is getting a 20 gal for his birthday.


----------

